# Shaving for Different Breeds



## TMFranklin (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been researching ways to keep a dog cool during hot summers, and I have learned that you shouldn't shave a dog for it actually does not help keep them cool, but in fact makes them more susceptible to hotspots, heat stroke, and to different texture in fur. 
Now, I get that for a husky, or Labrador, but what about poodles and malteses? People shave these breeds, but advise against shaving others. Why? Is there a difference in coat that makes poodles not have the same health concerns?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Poodles and maltese and so on have single coats. The undercoat is something they don't have, but is also what provides insulation from warmth and cold. And the problems with shaving damaging the coat tends to be the result of the two different textures of fur (the fluffy undercoat and longer, harsher outer coat). So clipping/shaving a coat with a single coat does not risk damaging their coat *or* really do anything to hurt or help in hot or cold water. Single coats provide about as much warmth as a human's hair - not a lot.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i wouldnt say it does nothing to help, my moms neck ssweat when she had long hair but not now that its short.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Poodles and maltese and so on have single coats. The undercoat is something they don't have, but is also what provides insulation from warmth and cold. And the problems with shaving damaging the coat tends to be the result of the two different textures of fur (the fluffy undercoat and longer, harsher outer coat). So clipping/shaving a coat with a single coat does not risk damaging their coat *or* really do anything to hurt or help in hot or cold water. Single coats provide about as much warmth as a human's hair - not a lot.


This ^

There are some breeds of cats that also have double coats. The one in my picture for example. She is older and doesn't groom herself anymore so with her I have to keep her fur short, but I do not shave her undercoat - I keep her fur trimmed down to meet her undercoat. HOWEVER - I would not advise someone do the same with their cat or dog unless there was a reason to. With Trixie not grooming herself she gets horribly matted if her fur is not kept on the short-side especially around her rear. But she is still kept as a long-haired rather than being shaved into a ridiculous lion cut


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

My single coated dog definitely feels cooler and has more energy and stamina in the heat after a shave. Likewise, she gets colder faster if it's winter.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Single coated dogs and double coated dogs are two totally different discussions. The double coats interact with one another to create protection from heat, cold and other elements. So, if you change anything about the coats, even just the length of the outer coat, you effect the interaction, which is potentially dangerous to the dog.

Single coats have no interaction, they function like hair. Let it grow long and the dog is warmer, shave it off and the dog is cooler. (Keeping in mind that "shave it off" means "down to a minimal amount of coat", not no coat at all. Dogs' skin is very fragile and thin and needs some protection.)


----------



## TMFranklin (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information! I never considered single coated dogs before, as I've only ever had double-coated. This information is going to be really helpful for future reference!


----------

